# 20,000 Calories.



## BigBob (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know if I can believe this

This Strongman Eats Up To 20,000 Calories A Day
http://www.medicaldaily.com/strongm...-20000-calories-day-calls-body-machine-307789

Robert Oberst claims he’s the strongest man on the West Coast, and that may very well be true. His job is literally just picking up heavy things — and then eating a ton of food, often up to 20,000 calories a day.

Oberst is a professional strongman competitor, or a strength athlete who competes in weightlifting and powerlifting. Strongmen are able to pick up, push, and toss some ridiculously heavy items, and thus have a "freak show" appeal. They often compete in World’s Strongest Man competitions. “I travel around the world, and lift up heavy, weird objects, and that’s my job,” Oberst says in a video produced by VICE/MUNCHIES.

While Oberst’s body is already massive — he’s 6-foot-8 and weighs 400 pounds — being big and strong isn’t enough when he’s competing in strongman competitions. In the video, Oberst describes how important it is for him to use food as fuel, and to maintain a steady diet of carbs, nutrients, and protein: “My body is a machine; it’s a vessel for work,” he says in the video. “If you want your car to run well, you put fuel in it. Same with your body.”

When it comes to his diet, Oberst mostly sticks to “clean” foods, consuming plenty of spinach, rice, turkey, eggs, and any form of meat — from sausages to beef. He’ll eat about 8 to 10 eggs for breakfast, then boil several more for snacks throughout the day. All of this adds up to about 15,000-20,000 calories per day. But when you eat a lot, you spend a lot: one trip to the grocery store can lead to a price tag of $450 for enough food to last Oberst only a few days.

But all of this is worth it for Oberst, who truly believes that eating the right foods makes all the difference — whether you’re a strongman like him or just a regular gym-goer. “When you go to the gym and your body’s fueled up on good food, nutrients, and protein,” Oberst says, “when you get to the point in your workout where you’re working hard, you’re hitting the last reps, you’re burnt out, there’s something else in there driving you. Instead of reaching down and there’s nothing there, you’ve got some power left.”


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 23, 2014)

I believe it and there's a few of them who post here but more on pm. I remember watching a few competitors sit down and eat breakfast a few years back before the wsm competition. Wow is all I can say. And then Brian shaw set down and ate at some restaurant with Phil and winner of a basketball game had to pay for dinner.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 23, 2014)

I just know how hard it is trying to get 4000 calories a day in! Now 3000 feels like a lot. I'm getting old.....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 23, 2014)

Its all not clean food though. I've known someone who would devour a gallon of ice cream daily


----------



## Big-John (Oct 24, 2014)

I find it hard to believe. I'm shoving 4000 down a day right now and it can be tough. 10000 a day I can see.


----------



## MattG (Oct 24, 2014)

The fact that the article states he mainly eats turkey, rice and eggs makes the 20,000 calorie claim seem far fetched...because none of those are high calorie foods. Maybe he slams a few blenders worth of gainer every day.lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 24, 2014)

Meeting of Phil Heath and Brian Shaw - YouTube


----------



## Big-John (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess its possible. He is a big guy. 6'8 400 pounds is a lot of man. LOL


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 24, 2014)

MattG said:


> *The fact that the article states he mainly eats turkey, rice and eggs makes the 20,000 calorie claim seem far fetched*...because none of those are high calorie foods. Maybe he slams a few blenders worth of gainer every day.lol



Yea that's the problem I have with the statement.

If the article said he eats everything and anything he can get his hands on, It would be more believable.

Oh and I've met this guy before. Two years ago he competed in a show here. The man is F'n huge.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 24, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Meeting of Phil Heath and Brian Shaw - YouTube


OK. Shaw is phucking huge. I could see him eating 1500 calories per meal x 6 meals,  But not 20,000. Whatever its still a massive amount of food. And that shit has got to cost him plenty.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 25, 2014)

Got to be calorie dense food.


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 25, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Got to be calorie dense food.



Exactly.


----------

